# trasnmisor receptor rf con tws-434 y rws-434 (8 canales)



## sebaclon2 (Feb 20, 2010)

Hola a todos eh visto muchos temas referentes a lo que busco tx rx con tws-434 y rws-434... Pero lo que estoy queriendo es hacer es un tx rx con 8 canales o mas utilizando los modulos tws y rws-434.. ahora lo que me faltaria son los circuitos para lograr tener muchos canales para hacer diversidad de cosas!
espero sus respuestas...! y desde ya muchas gracias!


----------



## fernandoae (Feb 20, 2010)

HT12e y HT12d ... si hubieses utilizado el buscador lo habrias encontrado...


----------



## sebaclon2 (Feb 20, 2010)

hola fernando gracias por responder!
y si ya se de esos codificadores y decodificadores pero me va a ser muy dificil conseguirlos... 
derrepente me interesaria un circuito con ese modulo el tws y rws-434 o una buena forma de usarlo..!
espero respuestas!!


----------



## fernandoae (Feb 20, 2010)

Estos son con componentes muy fáciles de conseguir

http://users.frii.com/dlc/robotics/projects/botproj.htm
http://jap.hu/electronic/codec.html

Van a funcionar con tus módulos RF...


----------



## sebaclon2 (Feb 21, 2010)

estan muy interesantes las paginas los eh visto y leido...
pero tengo una pregunta esque el tx tiene 8 pulsadores (8 canales) pero funcionan como on/off osea que 4 pulsadores son para activar el rele un rele y 4 para desactivarlos.
Mas bien lo que yo estoy queriendo son 8 canales independientes de modo que al pulsar uno de los 8 pulsadores que en el receptor solo tenga un nivel alto el complementario del pulso que le di del tx..
un ejemplo:
yo cree un robot bipedo, bueno que al pulsar uno de los 8 pulsadores el camina hacia delante sin parar al pulsar otro el para al pulsar otro el gira hacia la derecha y asi...
espero tu ayuda!
y esta el lpagina que te mencione:
http://jap.hu/electronic/codec.html


----------



## fernandoae (Feb 21, 2010)

Ese circuito es de 8 canales, se pueden configurar para que actúen en forma ON/OFF o momentaneos...  el del video es la version de 4 canales.
Igual por las dudas compra microcontroladores con memoria flash por si necesitás reprogramarlos


----------



## sebaclon2 (Feb 21, 2010)

ahh ya entiendo, aora mi problema es que no se programar en assembler solo en basic... porque el programa esta en asm.. que podria hacer al respecto?


----------



## fernandoae (Feb 22, 2010)

Si no me equivoco esta el archivo ya compilado y listo para grabar al pic, el .hex  y sino vas a tener que bajar el MPlab y compilarlo...


----------

